

Four Notes or EverNote? - holymac
http://dreamtimesheet.wordpress.com/2013/09/11/four-notes-or-evernote/

======
holymac
Hi ladies and gents. Here is an app i made:

[http://fn.scarletcap.com](http://fn.scarletcap.com)

tell me what you guys think and how I can improve it. I also want to market
it.

Let me know what you think and if it works for you.

Regards.

